# First layout



## bbice58 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just trying to get a start on a layout ,going to try this first will be adding mountains ,trying for winter scene will post more as i progress ,i am working with limited space right now hope to be able to do a larger one later .


Bruce


----------



## Brandon123 (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks like you have a good start! keep us updated.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

+1

also think about opening account for photo hosting. it will be easier then attaching small pictures. flikr or something else (i like fotki.com)


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

you are where i was 4 weeks ago now i wish i had more room and bigger layout and i havnt finished my first one yet. I spend all my free time either working on it or reading on here and couple other fourms about train. I think train are like a drug because I'm sure hooked on it.haha


----------

